

Learning from the Lyft, Uber and GetAround Referral Programs - codercraig
http://www.referralsaasquatch.com/3-examples-ride-sharing-customer-referral-programs/

======
codercraig
Ride-Sharing apps are no strangers to world of referral programs. They’re
leading the way in the sharing economy and injecting life into cities across
the world. Harnessing the power of word-of-mouth is crucial for the success of
these companies. Check out how they approach building their referral programs
after the jump.

~~~
tiffanyricks
The incentives are nice but the "True" ride-sharing organizations would take
offense to calling Uber and Lyft a ride share. They are currently defined as a
TNC- Transportation Network company.

~~~
codercraig
Thanks for the clarification. I figured since UberX and Lyft are essentially
crowd-sourcing rides that they could be called ride-sharing companies.

